# Sage pepper biscuit with  ham..REC.



## kadesma (Oct 17, 2005)

These are spicy but, taste so good with ham and either a dab of mayo or mustard..We have these sometimes when we do an appy day instead of a regular sunday dinner. I put this here as we use as an appy...Could go into the breads forum as well... 
Sage-pepper biscuits
1-1/2c. flour
1/2-c. cornmeal
1/2-tea. salt
2-tea. baking powder
1/2-tea. baking soda
1-2 tea. freshly ground black pepper
2-tea. dried sage
1/3c. veggie shortening
2/3-c. buttermilk
Preheat oven to 425
Stir together dry ingredients. Drop in the shortening and blend with pastry cutter or you fingers til dough holds together. Turn onto lightly floured surface and knead about 10 times. Pat out to 1/2inch thickness. Cut biscuits with 1-1/2 inch round cutter. Place biscuits barly touching on greased baking sheet, and bake about 12-15 min, til puffy and lightly browned. 
Makes about 30 small biscuits...
Split and dab with mayo or mustard or both and top with some nice country ham or even some smoked turkey or chicken.....If you prefer not quite so spicy cut down on the pepper...
Enjoy
kadesma


----------

